
Show HN: I need your feedback on my website - californianus
http://californian.us
======
_____smurf_____
In case you don't know, there is a weekly thread to get feedback from others,
exactly as you asked, on r/startups
[https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/boq669/your_weekl...](https://www.reddit.com/r/startups/comments/boq669/your_weekly_threads_guide_learn_about_the_new/)

~~~
californianus
Thank you very much, Sir.

